
Google announces Google Services for Websites - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/google-at-your-service.html
======
nir
"It used to be that creating a webpage was a pursuit reserved for the truly
tech-savvy, requiring a geek's expertise in HTML, Java, or C++ coding."

?

------
Ardit20
nothing new here

